# my first layout... at 79 :)



## Conkob (Apr 30, 2012)

New member here. After 50 years collecting, I finally began building a layout last year, bit by bit, at the age of 79. Better late than never, I suppose.

Here are a few photos of the progress so far.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.  I think your photos missed the cut, I see no photos.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Info / tips on how to post photos, here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

50 years and no layout.

You must have amassed a huge collection by now.:thumbsup:

Get those pictures up, if you have problems we will help you get them on.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

79....dang, just starting out. Looking forward to seeing the first layout.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Conkob said:


> I finally began building a layout last year, bit by bit, at the age of 79. Better late than never, I suppose.


Sounds to me like you'll have about 21 years ahead to play with it!



TJ


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Thats going to be quite a layout with a 50 year collection.


----------

